# List of famous people who loved pigeons



## Garye

As some of you know, I have a pigeon website out there. I'm looking for famous people who loved pigeons. I already wrote about Picasso drawing pigeons and put that out there on my website (it's a small piece on him). So far I have these people who were famous who loved pigeons:

Pablo Picasso
Nikola Tesla
Mike Tyson

I can't think of anyone else. Maybe some of you can?


----------



## Victor

I am not Catholic, but didn't Pope John Paul love the white pigeons? I recall seeing once a beautiful picture of him releasing some out of his window, one from his hand in particular. The Pope had such a warm smile on his face.


----------



## TAWhatley

Here's a few:

http://www.fbipigeons.com/famous_people_who_raced_pigeons.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Acres/4497/famousfanciers.html

(Lot's of duplicates in the two lists)

Terry


----------



## re lee

The queen Of england raced raceing homers. Ray Price raised raceing homers. Yule Briner raised i think Rollers. Musulini raced raceing homers. I think I am not for sure though Roy Rogers raised pigeons also.


----------



## re lee

I should have checked the previous post first. As the links show the same names I mentioned. At one time back in the late 70s Ray Price had the most expensisve pigeon In the U S. At that time I think he paid 10 or 12 thousdand dollars for it. Back then Workman a english bred racing homer was the most expencive bird At 15 thousand dollars. He had set a world speed record at over 100 miles per hour. And the workman strain was born. Paired to a bird called motta. Its off subject but though I would mention it.


----------



## Garye

I forgot all about the Pope and Queen Elizabeth. Who is Ray Price? Never heard of him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Garye said:


> Who is Ray Price? Never heard of him.


Ray Price was a very popular country/honky tonk singer in the 50' and 60's. He had some great songs, and continued making hit songs into the 70's. Showing my age again  

http://www.cmt.com/artists/az/price_ray/bio.jhtml

Terry


----------



## Garye

It turns out I have heard of Ray Price! I was just listening to snippets of his songs on Amazon.com and I recognized some of them. He's not bad. Well he can't be - he loves pigeons. I didn't know he had also trained to be a veterinarian.

Thanks for the heads-up on him!


----------



## pdpbison

St. Francis of Assisi...

St. Gall, I think, is the Patron Saint of Birds...

http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saintg13.htm

I am not Catholic, but I like the idea of Patron Saints, and, they have many...for all kinds of things..!


Nice idea, to see whom we may list in this thread...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

...just foud this - 


http://www.fbipigeons.com/famous_people_who_raced_pigeons.htm


Phil
el ve


----------



## Victor

Garye said:


> I forgot all about the Pope and Queen Elizabeth. Who is Ray Price? Never heard of him.


*Ok! now who is showing their age Terry!? 

Sorry Garye...I just had to say that!*


----------



## mr squeaks

pdpbison said:


> ...just foud this -
> 
> 
> http://www.fbipigeons.com/famous_people_who_raced_pigeons.htm
> 
> 
> Phil
> el ve


Wow! Now, THAT'S a list! Never knew so many famous people had pigeons! Many thanks!


----------



## Garye

It is indeed quite a list. I had no idea so many famous people actually liked pigeons.

We are not alone.

I shall have to use this info for my website in the future.

Thanks guys!

Victor, I have no problem about your question to Terry. I was just surprised that I actually have heard some of his songs. I never knew who he was. Some of his songs were always playing on some oldies station my mother used to listen to. Now I know who the voice belonged to. And he liked pigeons! That's great!


----------



## Happy

Roy Rogers Raced Pigeons in the San Fernando Valley, California... He was in the same club as I, Lankershim Racing Pigeons Club, North Hollywood, Ca. just prior to my 1st races in 1958. He then Raced them in the 1970's out of Chatsworth, Ca., & think it was the Devonshire, Club.... I did get to go to his lofts in Chatsworth & handle his birds, but he had his Caretaker show them to us, as he was out of town........ Ray Price was one of the best singers, for the "YOUNGSTERS" that don't know of him..... Happy


----------

